# PSE Evo in 70/RH Skullworks camo



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I am selling my PSE Evo right handed compound bow. It is a 70# skullworks camo model with an adjustable draw length from 25-30". Bow only for $600. I can ship it to you for $15 extra. You can see it at the bow shop in Logan if you'd like to test it out. It is in excellent condition.
435-890-3918 Lance


----------

